# Pocket Predator HTS



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I recently received my HTS from Mr. Hays company. Let me tell you, he really delivers top value for your money! I ordered a basic starter package and it was delivered promptly.
When I first tried it out, I hadn't touched a slingshot in 40 years. I was amazed that I not only hit my catch box, but I hit EXACTLY where I looked at. This was my first shot! To make a long story shorter, I hit accurately from any distance I try (in doors, so not really that far) and at any angle I choose. This is the most comfortable to grip and accurate slingshot I have ever held!
My only "complaint" is the darn thing is too accurate, I can't seem to miss my target with it. I can't make myself put it down (excuse the typos, its hanging from my wrist as I type). 
Thanks to Mr Hays for designing a wonderful tool to make rookies like me look and feel good.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations and keep shooting!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A really good shooter, have fun with it :wave:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum
and yes there is no return you will never ever drop it again wait till u start lucking @ her next time when you are not in front of your catshbox and still have it close to u
Believe me I start getting this geeky look and it never left me since 
try to fined that slingshot anonymous thread  
" Do you Cary "
Say no more 
Cheers


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I'm very pleased you're having a good time with it.

Next you'll be out there cutting cards and lighting matches... screwing with the minds of all the gun guys!


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Next you'll be out there cutting cards and lighting matches... screwing with the minds of all the gun guys!


Bill I couldn't agree more with you one screwing with their minds.there is nothing more satisfying to me then out shooting some guy at the range with my slingshot. Occasionally someone will set up matches on a 2x4 and try hitting the sticks with a 45 then while they are reloading the slingshot makes an appearance and they laugh at the sight of it until matchsticks break...

By the way I love my hathcock target sniper


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I finally got busy and moved my catch box so I can shoot 10 meters. 
Shocked myself by being dead on at that distance! This HTS slingshot is really making me look good. I still have trouble believing I'm this accurate.
BTW, Mr Hays, I am one of those "gun guys". You really do make a great product!!


----------



## Longers7 (Feb 18, 2014)

They are a fantastic sling shot!


----------

